# TOC GRIPS INSTALLATION METHODS



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 12, 2018)

What is the best method for glueing on a pair of leather bulldog grips onto a set of handlebars and be able to remove them, without damaging them?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hairspray?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 12, 2018)

Really? Only my hairdresser will know!
Hahahaha!
I was thinking of using this.
I’ve used this in my career, for 30 years.
It stays soft, but very adhesive.
I tried it on my old classic car, with good results.
It can be purchased at Home Depot.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Mar 13, 2018)

Hairspray has been used an a grip adhesive for years, I still use it.
However you want a sort of temporary adhesive.  You might try a little dish soap.  It will provide a mild adhesive effect after it dries, which will take a while. Might work for you, might not.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 13, 2018)

RidgeWalker said:


> Hairspray has been used an a grip adhesive for years, I still use it.
> However you want a sort of temporary adhesive.  You might try a little dish soap.  It will provide a mild adhesive effect after it dries, which will take a while. Might work for you, might not.



How difficult are the grips removals, with hairspray?


----------



## David Brown (Mar 14, 2018)

I usually just put Electrical tape on the bars and then screw the grip on .  That way you can get them off if you want easy. It works for me.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 14, 2018)

David Brown said:


> I usually just put Electrical tape on the bars and then screw the grip on .  That way you can get them off if you want easy. It works for me.



Ditto, or if the internal diameter of the grips is slightly too big for that method I also use traditional cotton handlebar tape then screw them on.
This works well on unusual sized handlebars.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 14, 2018)

rubber cement might work.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 14, 2018)

David Brown said:


> I usually just put Electrical tape on the bars and then screw the grip on .  That way you can get them off if you want easy. It works for me.




Thank you, all.
I have odd-sized hickory wood bars....


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 15, 2018)

Back circa 1900,  grip cements were usually shellac based.  An advantage this has is it is reversible with a little heat.  And they squeeze it out of bugs.


----------



## Dra (Jan 22, 2022)

Hairspray works great on metal bars and with rubber grips slippery when wet and sticky when dry and won’t damage the grips when you have put on new straight bar’s


----------



## Billythekid (Jan 23, 2022)

I wouldn’t think hairspray on bulldog grips is a good idea just my opinion I don’t know what the inside of the bulldog grip looks like but the outside is leather so to bond leather to metal temporarily no idea


----------



## Dra (Jan 23, 2022)

I don’t think I would or have tried hairspray on wood. The tape method sounds like the no harm way. I have a pair of loose wood grips (not bad) I tried this yellow grip stuff made just for this issue on a bike and didn’t work but made a mess and that was on rubber grips. I was thinking about using 3m weatherstripping but not sure about the removal? Maybe that glue for single tube tires that you use heat to remove? One sure way chose the bar’s and grips carefully and leave them as one. If you need another pair buy them


----------



## gkeep (Jan 23, 2022)

I've used a little shellac with my wood grips on my Pierce. They eventually loosen up  after a couple years of riding and I dab on a bit more.


----------



## Rambler (Jan 24, 2022)

When I had a loose fitting grip I have used 2-sided or Double-sided tape. Built up enough layers to take up the gap then pushed the grip on. Seemed to work for me and made it possible to remove the grip later. I'm sure there are plenty of other ideas out there that would work as well.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jan 24, 2022)

I’ve use spray paint on my motorcycle grips for years. It acts like lube going on, holds really well and isn’t too much of a pig to get off.

just make sure its dry before hefting that dank wheelie


----------



## locomotion (Jan 24, 2022)

I personally use electrical tape and screw on the grips ...... especially on wood bar! I would not use anything else
easy to remove when you need to and won't leave a mess, a little sticky after a few years, but easily removed


----------

